# Wanted 26mm Campagnolo Lockring - Now Sorted



## Gunk (17 Oct 2020)

As the title says I am after a 26mm lockring for 9 speed cassette 12T gear ring.

I know this is a long shot but if anyone has got one lying around please give me a shout.

They’re like bloody hens teeth, so I’m prepared to pay decent money for one.


----------



## iluvmybike (18 Oct 2020)

Gunk said:


> As the title says I am after a 26mm lockring for 9 speed cassette 12T gear ring.
> 
> I know this is a long shot but if anyone has got one lying around please give me a shout.
> 
> They’re like bloody hens teeth, so I’m prepared to pay decent money for one.


I might have one in my workshop - will check for you tomorrow and let you know


----------



## Gunk (18 Oct 2020)

Bugger, I’ve just ordered one


----------



## iluvmybike (19 Oct 2020)

Never mind - saves me going and hunting for it!


----------



## Ajax Bay (8 Nov 2020)

Think I have one too. Change thread title if sorted, maybe?


----------



## Gunk (8 Nov 2020)

All done thanks!


----------

